

HipHop, the "Popcorn Time" for Music, says goodbye - javiercr

<i>HipHop started as a technical challenge between friends. The recent success wasn&#x27;t expected, and we took the entire project down this morning.<p>We are all users of paid music services and we do believe in artists getting paid for their creations.<p>If you do like music, there is a lot of amazing services out there: Deezer, Spotify, Rdio, ...</i><p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gethiphop.net&#x2F; (couldn&#x27;t post this as a link because the same URL was already posted)
======
nopar8
Here is a fork for anyone that hits this from google;
[https://github.com/Atraci/Atraci](https://github.com/Atraci/Atraci)

